# Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar



> *Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen​*
> *Bilanzklar- und Wahrheit....*​
> Ob in DAV oder VDSF - die zur Fusion vorgelegten Dokumente, die man da Bilanzen nennt, sorgen nicht für Klarheit, sondern nur für mehr Fragen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Sehr gut gemacht.#6


Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass auch nur einer der Fehlfunktionäre das verstehen, geschweige denn beantworten kann.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht.#6
> 
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass auch nur einer der Fehlfunktionäre das verstehen, geschweige denn beantworten kann.



Wenn du da nicht Erfahrung im Controlling oder Jahresabschluss hast, dann wird das ohne längerfristiges Engagement nichts mit dem Verstehen. Aber genau das ist bei solchen Dokumenten ja auch gewollt.

Ich denke mal, dass die Erwähnung der ominösen GmbH schon jegliche Hoffnung auf Antwort zunichte macht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Mich würde viel eher mal interessieren, wieviel von unseren Geldern im Bereich Castig versenkt werden.

Ist ja so, als wenn der Jagdverband die Schützenvereine sponsert.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Ich bin ja nicht derjenige, der Hobbys von anderen kritisieren mag. Soll jeder machen was er möchte. Die Casting Geschichte scheint aber 99% der Angler überhaupt nicht zu interessieren...von daher hast du schon recht!

Andererseits könnte man sich freuen, wenn der Verband solche Randgruppen nicht vergisst. Ist nur mehr als Ironie dabei, wenn sich der Verband dann für größere Gruppen, wie C&R Leute, nicht einsetzt.

Aber wenn das mit dem Angeln so weitergeht, dann Casten wir bald alle...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo Ralle,

Da du den Casting Sport ansprichst.

Ich kenne einige, die das "Weitwerfen" betreiben, um beim Brandungsangeln sich zu verbessern oder einfach nicht aus der Übung zu kommen.

Da dieser Verband mein Geld ja wohl an allen möglichen Stellen zu verschwenden scheint, für den Punkt haben die meine unwichtige Erlaubnis.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> Da du den Casting Sport ansprichst.
> 
> ...




Es geht ja nicht um den Grundsatz. Allerdings möchte man wohl doch erfahren dürfen, wie hoch die Kosten für diesen Bereich sind.

3,5,10,20, 50 Prozent ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Respekt Thomas! Super recherchiert und ausgearbeitet, mal schauen ob eine Antwort kommt...

Ein Punkt ist von ganz großem Interesse. Wenn der Verband als e.V. für die GmbH in Vorleistung tritt, dann - sagen wir mal - wäre das nicht "nett" |kopfkrat!

Das sollte man mal genauer prüfen und hinterfragen! Mal googeln welches Finanzamt da zuständig ist...:q.


----------



## velvet (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Thomas,

mein Komplimenent, Du hast gute Arbeit gemacht!

Aber was machen unsere Angler daraus?

Weiterhin Geld in die Verbände geben und alles ist o-K.


Oder kritisch Einblick verlangen, hinterfragen und Verbesserungern verlangen.

Leider geht Verbandspolitik vielen am ... vorbei.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*



velvet schrieb:


> Oder kritisch Einblick verlangen, hinterfragen und Verbesserungern verlangen.


 
Das habe ich heute Nacht auch geträumt...:q.

Nein, man wird weiterhin *BEDINGUNGSLOS* zu der (Kon-)Fusion stehen!


----------



## Wegberger (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich Tendenzen, Gerüchte oder unbestätigte Meldungen aus dem DAV Lager ?

Irgendwie sind diese Genossen aus dem Fokus verschwunden!?

Ist der VDSF mit diesen aufgedeckten, nicht wiederlegten Unstimmigkeiten überhaupt noch ein Fusionspartner ?

Ist ein VDSF, dem bei einer Zustimmung der Fusion am 15.02. wichtige LV abhanden kommen überhaupt noch ein Fusionpartner auf Augenhöhe?


----------



## ivo (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Warum sollte der VDSF kein Partner mehr sein? Sämtliche Standpunkte und Papiere des DAV sind doch vom Tisch gefegt worden. Die verantwortlichen Personen wollen sich doch total unterordnen. Also von der Seite keine Gefahr, den es hat sich ja nichts geändert.


----------



## Fischdieb (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Was macht ihr überhaupt wenn der DAFV nach 3  jahren immer noch keinen Konkurs angemeldet hat und die Beiträge bei 2 € geblieben sind?


----------



## sonstwer (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Dann schau ich ganz genau hin, ob es Anzeichen von Konkursverschleppung gibt.

Ganz im Ernst, so wie die Zahlen derzeit aussehen und unter Beibehaltung der kompletten Strukturen halte ich eine Beitragserhöhung für unumgänglich.

Wenn die da drum herum kommen wollen, dann müssten schon Besitztümer veräußert werden, sprich, dann müssten sie sich vom Tafelsilber trennen.
Zum Beispiel eigene Gewässer fremdverpachten oder gar auf eingene Pachtgewässer verzichten, wenn es sich denn rechnen sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Gucken, was der VDSF/DAFV dann für das Geld der Zahler leisten willl ausser seine Geschäftsstellen unterhalten, seine Verwaltung und Personal bezahlen, Sitzungen in netten Hotels für die Funktionäre bezahlen und Casting finanzieren.

Dieses Jahr hat der VDSF alleine nen Haushaltsentwurf (der schon mehr als knapp gerechnet ist) mit ca. 1,3 Mio..

Bei der Kohle, die 2012 bezahlt wurde von Anglern in beiden Verbänden  (ca. 1,8 - 1,9 Mio.) kommt ja auch schon nix für Angler raus  - und das Geld reichte da schon nicht....

Da kann dann also nur ne sehr kleine Summe für anderes  - Angeln und Angler und deren Interessen -  überbleiben, wenn überhaupt.


Der aufzustellende Haushaltsplan 2014 des DAFV für die vereinigten Verbände mit zwei Geschäftsstellen etc. dürfte nach den Austritten/Nochnichtwiedereintritten bei deutlich unter 1,2 Mio bei 2 Euro Beitrag liegen.

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum beide Verbände sich standhaft weigern, Fagen zu Finanzen zu beantworten.
Der VDSF/DÀFV selbst Fragen seiner LV-Präsidenten auf der HV nicht....


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Fischdieb, dann schlagen wir Dich für die Papstwahl vor und zünden 'ne Kerze im Kölner Dom an. Reicht Dir das???


----------



## Fischdieb (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich komme drauf zurück Honey!!!! Papst, nicht schlecht. Meine Frau und meine Kinder würden sich freuen....Frau Papst...macht sich gut in der Vita

Dann würde ich Dich natürlich im Gegenzug für die Leitung der Inquisition empfehlen...

Sonstwer, Dir ist schon klar das der VDSF noch der DAV, wir reden ja hier immer vom Bundesverband, a) keine eigenen Gewässer hat noch welche gepachtet hat?
Ihr schreibt immer über Sachen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nö, aber zumindest der DAV seltsame Grundstücke ;.-)

Die Präsidentin wirds schon richten - vielleicht holt sie Spenden von Monsanto rein...

;-)))


----------



## Fischdieb (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich glaube Flurstücksnummer und die Gemarkung der beiden "seltsamen" Grundstücke wurden hier schon mal genannt.
Eins unbebaut und eins mit einer kleinen Anglerbaute drauf......ist kein Geheimnis und die Erklärung, warum die mit 1 € in der Bilanz veranschlagt wurden, die gabs hier auch schon nachvollziehbar und gratis.

Spenden sind trotzdem immer gut...;-))))


----------



## smithie (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> ... und die Erklärung, warum die mit 1 € in der Bilanz veranschlagt wurden, die gabs hier auch schon nachvollziehbar und gratis.
> ...


Wo finde ich die denn?


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594&page=14

schau da mal rein, da ist auch erklärt, dass es durchaus üblich ist, Grundstücke mit 1 € zu bewerten in einer Bilanz, da man sonst jährlich ein aufwändiges und teures Gutachten in Auftrag geben müsste. So habe ich es verstanden. Da gab es aber 1 - 2 fachleute, die konnten es besser erklären...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Lieber Schönredner Fischdieb, Bilanz ist kein geschützter Begriff.

Was der DAV vorgelegt hat, wird eben von denen selber Bilanz genannt..

Diese Zusammenstellung entspricht aber nicht einer Bilanz nach den handelsrechtlichen Vorschiften, ist keine Bilanz laut §§ 265, 266 HGB etc. .

Sondern eben nur eine Zahlenzusammenstellung mit der Überschrift Bilanz.

Im Gegensatz zu der vom VDSF vorgelegten, den handelsrechtlichen Vorschriften entsprechenden Bilanz.

Auch bezüglich der Grundstücke ergeben sich daraus nach wie vor ja Fragen, die auch nicht auf der HV geklärt wurden:


> Warum wurde das Grundstück/Gebäude nicht mit der Anschaffung aktiviert (§ 252 HGB)?



Es wurde ja mehrheitlich und angsichts all dessen nicht umsonst verhindert, Finanzthemen anzusprechen und zu diskutieren.

Es ist das gute Recht der im VDSF/DAFV und DAV organisierten Angler, ihren Funktionären zu vertrauen und solche Fragen zu ignorieren oder sie gar nicht est zu stellen..

Ebenso sich so kompetentes und zielführendes Personal zu wählen, wie sie das aktuell im VDSF/DAFV am 15.02. getan haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958

Und es ist unser gutes Recht, da weiter Fragen zu stellen....


Werden wir auch tun - versprochen ;-)))


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

sorry, ich dachte Bilanz ist kein geschützter Begriff?

....ansonsten, ist es doch gut hier, wenn es zu Euren "kritischen" Beiträgen zumindest einen kleinen Gegenpol gibt...


----------



## ivo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Ach Thomas,

du weißt doch, wenn man die Frage nach den Finanzen stellt bekommt man keine befriedigende Antwort. Es wird nur gesagt das alles in Ordnung ist. 

Wie soll man als Delgierter auch die Finanzen prüfen wenn einem lediglich Kostenpläne vorgelegt werden? Auf den Versammlungen wird kurz auf Einnahmen/Ausgaben eingegangen und das wars. Eine GuV wird nicht vorgelegt, wahrscheinlich aus gutem Grund. Mein Verband leistet sich eine Fischzucht, ansich eine gute Sache, nur das man da auch keine Bilanz von bekommt.


----------



## smithie (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594&page=14
> 
> schau da mal rein, da ist auch erklärt, dass es durchaus üblich ist, Grundstücke mit 1 € zu bewerten in einer Bilanz, da man sonst jährlich ein aufwändiges und teures Gutachten in Auftrag geben müsste. So habe ich es verstanden. Da gab es aber 1 - 2 fachleute, die konnten es besser erklären...


es ist schon klar, dass man eine Immobilie in einer Bilanz mit 1 € bewerten kann.
Aber ich kann nicht eine Immobilie zum ersten Mal in die Bilanz aufnehmen und direkt mit 1 € bewerten (dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass das Grundstück >>> 1 € wert ist).


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

na sorry, dann soll man doch froh sein, wenn die Grundstücke mehr wert sind als 1 €. 
Dann wäre ja der DAV nicht pleite seit 5 Jahren, wie hier gern geschrieben wird, sondern hätte ja richtig Kohle über ihre Grundstücke...


----------



## smithie (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> na sorry, dann soll man doch froh sein, ...


Ja ne, is klar, so eine Bilanzverschiebung macht natürlich Sinn, wenn man dadurch Werte in bestimmten Posten verstecken kann... 
Ich hoffe, ihr macht das bei euch im Verein nicht so...


----------

